# Eco-Complete come with snails?



## ziouxpioux (Sep 19, 2008)

About 2 months ago, I started a 10 gal with the Eco-complete. I added unknown plants that I 
had had for at least 6 months and a Betta that I have had about as long. After about 6 weeks
I find dozens of small flat snails clinging to the back of the tank with some on the plants. 
Eco-Complete claims their product is snail free as the substrate itself comes from a dessert. Where 
did the snails come from. There had been none present when the plants were in a different tank as well as known living with the betta. Anyone else have snail appear from the thin air?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

All of my snails came from "thin air". It's possible that they could have come from the ecocomplete, but not very likely. I would guess there were eggs on the plants just sitting and waiting for the right conditions to hatch in. (Then again, I've never known snail eggs not to hatch just because of the environment they are in....don't even know if it's possible for hatching to be delayed... ) .

-Dave


----------



## misterchengmoua (Dec 22, 2005)

could just be planaria. you said that they were small and flat. maybe you are overfeeding your betta?


----------



## ziouxpioux (Sep 19, 2008)

No, these are not planaria. These are light reddish color, and have the typical snail shell crunch when I smush them against the glass. By flat I meant as opposed to cone shape, or round like mystery snails. Their shape is flat curving against the surface of the glass rather than standing up away from the glass. Does that make sense? They are not the deep redish brown of typical snails I have seen. So far they are staying quite minute and I have to scrunch my nose up to see the snail shape.  Perhaps if they grow bigger they will look like snails I have seen before. As you can tell I never did get interested in snails. Karen


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

They are "mystery snails" hahahahah.:rofl:


----------



## ziouxpioux (Sep 19, 2008)

yeppers, they are mystery snails. That is for sure. LOL and cheap too - these were free! Karen


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

They most likely wont get much bigger if they're what I have. The look like a tiny ramshorn but the shell is sideways (flat to the glass rather than sticking out) and they never get larger than a few millimeters across. I have lots of these little golden tan snails that just "appeared" in one tank and then migrated to other tanks as I did tank maintenance. I think they must have come in on one of my plant purchases. For the most part I don't mind them as they don't harm plants.


----------



## ziouxpioux (Sep 19, 2008)

sounds like what I have. Thanx. Karen


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

Sorry for resurrecting an old post
Anybody know what the little snails are called? I have them in my tanks too. They don't seem to bother anything and don't breed fast so I leave them be.


----------

